# Braid to Fluoro Leader



## weaver9710 (Oct 9, 2015)

What is the best knot to connect the two? I have not had very good luck with this knot holding on my surf fishing vacations this year. The only times it has held was when I purchased new reels from Chris V and he put line on and tied the leader. I found an article on Salt Strong comparing various knots and the winner was the FG knot. I felt like I've tied it exactly how the video describes, but I've lost 3 Unfair lures that just kept on going when I cast. It was obvious in each that it was the line to leader knot that eventually slipped out. ...and I'm not talking about after days of fishing. This usually happens after 20 or 30 casts. I'll catch fish but nothing that should weaken the knot that much. Finally I would just tie a triple surgeons knot and move on. The next day, back to the FG knot because I'm stubborn and feel like it should work, off goes a $10 lure, back to the tackle shop to buy new lures, and repeat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

uni to uni....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the FG knot. Practice tying it and then pulling on it.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Trick to the FG , after your wraps, 2 half hitches tighten, tighten, tighten then I usually throw a double half hitch, tighten, tighten....then and only then cut your tags. That's usually the culprit. Then I throw a double half over to cover the floro tab a bit. This knot has knot failed me yet. Good luck, give a shot in the yard with a cheap lure.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Albright is very simple to tie on or off the water and very strong. I use 9 wraps and have had no issues with it. Very compact(casts through size 4 micros with 30lb braid/18lb fluoro) and has very good straight strength. FG is a great knot but has to be tied exactly right, and tightened as tight as you can get. Have seen way to many failures with that knot compared to the Albright. Never personally used it since the Albright works so well.


----------



## weaver9710 (Oct 9, 2015)

It sounds like my problem is that I'm not tightening it enough. It's good to hear that others are having success with it. I'll try it again but if it fails I'll go to one of the others suggested. Thanks for the replies!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I had a few slips early on, but found this video really helped. Haven't had anymore failures.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...lwV7zhoSgUpLT-hMQ&sig2=YTpoYuK8LePAxr_PHLRGmw


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't use too much tension on your braid or the wraps will pile up on themselves. Also, make sure your two securing half-hitches go around both the leader and braided mainline, then tighten.


----------



## weaver9710 (Oct 9, 2015)

That's the original video that I was using. After posting I did a few google searches and found this video.... 

http://www.saltstrong.com/articles/fg-knot-mistake/ 

I guess I'm not the only one who has had problems. I'll give it one more try on my next trip.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I have heard that FG knot is great, haven't used it yet. I gave up the Albright special for the stronger uni to uni. Haven't had any problems with it until this morning when I popped two leaders off on what I think were huge Jack Crevalle.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Uni to uni or FG chain


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

FG or Slim Beauty


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

I too have had issues with the FG knot on smaller test line, 30lb braid to 20lb fluoro and larger no issues at all, I can NOT get it to hold with 20lb braid to smaller mono for the life of me.

Effin with that knot has cost me several fish this year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Double uni.....youtube it


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the double uni most times, or the Red Phillips Knot on slightly heavier leaders. Double-uni is fool proof, due to me being able to consistently tie it.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Double uni here as well. For fresh and saltwater fishing.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Bob Sands, smaller than uni to uni and so far has not failed me.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Double Uni & Bob Sands are too large due to tying fluoro in a uni. Red Phillips for me.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I've had good luck with the modified Albright. found it on youtube under knot wars against the uni-uni. really easy to tie


----------

